
Ask HN: Is there a guide to applying for a new SWE job for the first time? - senatorobama
Been 3 years at my first post grad job and it&#x27;s time for a change. I&#x27;ve collected a couple of potential ads which look nice. But I have no idea where to start in terms of preparation - DS and algos - is there an ultimate guide somewhere for this?
======
arthurBrooks
Hi,

I have created an ultimate guide for technical interviews:

[http://www.codespaghetti.com/interview-
success](http://www.codespaghetti.com/interview-success)

It contains full interview process, how to prepare, interview questions,
resources, tips and tricks.

I have created this guide after my 10 years of both giving and conducting
technical interviews.

And If you follow through this guide, you will learn enough to crack any
technical interview in the world.

Good luck

